# Help from a pro!!!



## lightout~sniped (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey guys 
Recently got my bow restrung and have been shooting gettin ready for the upcoming season
And I am noticing that my groups vary from group to group
I try to practice at 40+ to make short shots a gimme but it seems like as I try to float the pin around and squeeze the trigger I sometimes tourque out of anticipation I guess......any tips???


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

it sounds like you may be punching the trigger by anticipating the shot... you gotta learn to trust your float. when you get out of your comfort zone and the float starts to get wild you must force yourself to let down ...only shoot perfect arrows . no one is forcing you to shoot ......... .the tip of the finger is a direct line to your mind... so you want the trigger in the 2nd joint and use your back to set it off not the tip of the finger...you might look into your grip on your bow arm.. the hand and arm should not move till you hear the arrow hit the target...the wrist strap should be loose also.. but most torque i see comes from improper hand placement. hope this helps mike


----------



## lightout~sniped (Jul 26, 2014)

Never heard of trigger on 2nd joint in finger I will have to try that....
And I don't have a wrist strap attached to my silencer I've meet used one is that something I should invest in?


----------



## cds913 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wrist strap to the release aid...

It's possible the torque is coming from the other hand...

http://bowsite.com/bowsite/features/practical_bowhunter/grip/

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=323292


----------

